# Home Water Test Kit for Lead



## ExpatEmigre (Nov 22, 2015)

In terms of microorganisms, the water in Puerto Vallarta is fine. My concern is lead.
Has anyone bought an at-home water test kit that tests for lead?
Where did you buy it?

TIA

PS: I've been pretty quiet. I was swamped with work (and unfortunately may have to make a quick trip back to the US sooner than planned), and then I've been driving myself crazy trying to find a place to live. (Fingers crossed for signing the lease Monday!)


----------



## ExpatEmigre (Nov 22, 2015)

In case anyone is curious, they have some on Mercado Libre & Amazon.com.mx.
I got one on Amazon.com.mx. It is coming from the US, so I wonder if the 8 day estimate will pan out.


----------



## ExpatEmigre (Nov 22, 2015)

Update: it got as far as Guadalajara, but Aduana won't let it in.


----------

